# Motor paso a paso de 3 conductores



## cikstas (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola. Tengo un motor pap de tres cables y supongo que se trata de un unipolar. Quisiera saber si hay alguna forma sencilla de hacerlo funcionar para saber que está en condiciones y sin tener que usar para tal fin un controlador complicado. Si alguien puede darme una idea se lo agradeceré. Gracias.-


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

fijate aca -> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=421935
Antes de postear tu consulta tenes que fijarte alli, ya que si preguntas por temas que ya estan tratatados infrigis una norma del foro


----------



## vanderer (Abr 7, 2019)

Buenas a todos, les comento que adquirí unos motores de pasos (PAP) 

con solo 3 cables in su interfase lastimosamente no tienen una pegatina con la serie o tipo para realizar una busqueda, la pregunta es la siguiente
Se puede usar estos motores para cnc y como podria conectarlos a los drivers para que funcionen, si no se puede a un driver convensional existe algun modo de controlarlos???

Muchas gracias de antemano a sus respuestas


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2019)

vanderer dijo:


> ...
> Se puede usar estos motores para cnc



Por supuesto.



> y como podria conectarlos a los drivers para que funcionen, si no se puede a un driver convensional existe algun modo de controlarlos???



Con un driver para stepper de 3 fases, no te sirven los comunes de 2 fases.
3 phase nema23 or nema34 stepper motor driver - RobotDigg


----------

